# more info



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

how am i incorrect? did you read anything at all that i typed? have you looked thru all the information on the web regarding seasonal affective disorder and depression? I dont mean the websites that are hawking their products, but web sites like webmd.com, mayo clinic, /www.consumerhealthdigest.com ,/www.medbroadcast.com, http://medlineplus.gov/ , http://www.psychologytoday.com/, http://www.intelihealth.com/. I am not arguing or offended with you stating that i am correct...just a little puzzled at what it is that i am incorrect about? Please read this last article on lack of sunlight and what artificial light boxes do to help. >>>> http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles ... 000001.htm l :thanks


----------

